# hey hey hey!



## mishy1053 (Nov 3, 2005)

I've been browsing this board for a little while and finally decided to get posting.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My name is Michelle and I'm from San Diego.  I love it here you all are so nice and helpful.


----------



## Jude (Nov 3, 2005)

I am glad that you decided to start posting!  Welcome to Specktra and enjoy the time you spend with us


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello and welcome! Glad you decided to delurk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you have lots of fun!


----------



## user4 (Nov 3, 2005)

Glad you joied us!!! We love new people!!! WELCOME!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 4, 2005)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Absynthe (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi There.


----------



## Shawna (Nov 4, 2005)

Whoo hoo, fresh blood...........I mean welcome to Specktra


----------



## mishy1053 (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome everyone


----------



## user2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Michelle and welcome to Specktra!






I'm sure you'll have as much fun here as we have everyday!

^x^ Linda


----------

